# View only images that have been exported



## jjlad (May 8, 2019)

Hi there,
Is there a way to view only images that have been exported?
From now on I'll flag them a certain color but going back I don't know without examining the history of each one ...which of them have been exported.


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2019)

If you export using a Publish Service or Print using the Print Module, those entries are entered into the Develop History and can be searched.  I have not found a way to consistently make the Export module do the same history update and become a searchable event.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 9, 2019)

I thought Export always wrote a history step, though I must admit I rarely do exports these days, and when I do I don't check to see if a history step is written. Most of my exporting is when I run performance tests, which I used to do quite regularly. Here's a screenshot of the history panel for one of the images that I use:




I've checked a few of the 1000 images in that testing catalog and all of them show the same.


----------



## clee01l (May 9, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> I've checked a few of the 1000 images in that testing catalog and all of them show the same.


In the All Photographs special collection, do you get all of the exported images if you do a Text filter on any searchable fields that contain the word "Export"?    Or do you search some other way?
My text search filter returns no images even though I have many that have "Export - Hard Drive..." in the develop history.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2019)

Sadly there is no way to search for exported images or for any other history info, which is pretty stupid when the data is there. Yes, I have asked for it, and no I am not holding my breath.


----------



## clee01l (May 9, 2019)

johnbeardy said:


> Sadly there is no way to search for exported images or for any other history info, which is pretty stupid when the data is there. Yes, I have asked for it, and no I am not holding my breath.


How come I can search on "Publish" and get results but not "Export"  Is it possible that the criteria is matching another field and not History?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2019)

"Pub" could be in lots of fields, Cletus, and it also covers collection and folder names/paths. So maybe the image is in a Published Collection with the default name or in a set.


----------



## Califdan (May 9, 2019)

Have you checked for 3rd party plugins?  I don't think the "any filter" plug in from John Ellis has this feature but perhaps you should ask if it could be added.  Another one that may or may not have this feature are plugin's from Jeffrey Friedl  - maybe his Metadata Wrangler plugin.  I don't use this particular one so don't really know.  Anyway, do some Google searing for LR plugin's and you may find one.


----------



## johnbeardy (May 9, 2019)

History is not accessible by plugins. One might query the SQL,  in a clone of the catalogue (which is single use), and I think the History data is now stored in compacted form which isn't very readable.

I think Jeffrey did do some plugin where he added a keyword or other tag upon export, and it might be that one. So if you export and enable that option, the catalogue would then have tags which are searchable.


----------



## Califdan (May 10, 2019)

Thanks John


----------



## jjlad (May 11, 2019)

Really appreciate the way you guys dug in on that! Now for yet another one. Actually I'll make it a new post with subject "hide contents of sub folders?"


----------

